
Show HN: Groupies – SMS newsletters for indie artists - ryanckulp
http://www.groupies.io
======
ryanckulp
hey guys--

i built this because i'm also a performing / recording musician. not trying to
make any $$ from it, so if you run out of free credits, just email me through
the website.

groupies lets you import your fans' contact info (name, cell number) and send
SMS newsletters.

it also does some other fancy things, which you can read about here:

medium.com/@groupies_io/musicians-text-all-your-fans-at-once-12332310e9be

ryan

